# Monitor SONY Multiscan E500



## mikkele (17. März 2006)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit meinem Problem híer richtig bin, aber ich versuchs mal.
ich habe einen Sony Multiscan E500 bekommen, bei dem die Farben nicht so gut dargestellt werden.

Ich glaube, dass der Kontrast nicht richtig eingestellt ist, wobei ich bei den Monitor-Einstellungen alles versucht habe.
Wenn ich es so einstelle, dass das Schwarz auch wirklcih schwarz ist, dann sind auch die hellen Flächen sehr dunkel, wenn ich dann bei der Helligkeit etwas rauffahre, ist alles viel zu hell.
Der Monitor hat eine ganze Menge an Farben umzustellen, jedoch bringe ich kein optimales Bild her, auch wenn ich es in den RGB-Kanälen versuche.

Ich habe eine GeForce 4200 Ti.
Gibt es für diesen Monitor ein icm-Farbprofil?
Bin um jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------

